# Starter on 2000 Olds Bravada



## Maxxximum (Oct 7, 2010)

A friend of mine has an 2000 Olds Bravada. His starter went out. My question simply is how do we replace it? I heard something about removing the wheel assy is this true or is there an easier way?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It depends on which engine it has. You should go to Autozone's web site, become a member (it's free) and you can find complete repair instructions there.


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

On all my mustangs I have had to cut the aftermarket front springs. 90 gt,95 gt,03 cobra. Take them to someone that can do that for you. We do it all the time and if you are not familiar with springs don't try it. I had the bbk's on my fox but ended up taking them out for eibach race kit that I cut 2 coils off. It had skinny's on the front but the high was perfect. 1 1/2 -2 inch off tire and had 0 rubbing problems.


----------

